# Late 20's Pierce



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Mid 20's Pierce?*

Might be adding this one to the corral this week. I will be trading My Colson tandem for it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, neat, just add vintage pedals and yer all done.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks Brian, I think this could be a nice rider. I'm pretty sure I have a set of pedals I can throw on there And I might do some rims and tires but no nickle plating. I'm really looking forward to some nice weather!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 20, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Thanks Brian, I think this could be a nice rider. I'm pretty sure I have a set of pedals I can throw on there And I might do some rims and tires but no nickle plating. I'm really looking forward to some nice weather!




...well you know where to go to get rid of those wheels/tires...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Woopie!! the Pierce is now in my shop. Looks to be a heavy service bike with heavy duty spokes, 12 tooth rear sprocket and it weighs in at a nice 55 lbs.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 21, 2013)

Love that Pierce!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 23, 2013)

More pictures and specs on the Pierce. It is definitely a heavy service bicycle. I am fairly sure the handlebars, seat and pedals are wrong. The handlebars have a extra large crossbar that has been added by means of welding, there is a bulge in the bar instead of a shim and they are chrome instead of nickle. The seat seems to new and the pedals are way to new. I know Pierce had a model called a Rough Rider but this seems to be even heavier than the specs of the Rough Rider.
This add was listed as 1930 but looks earlier to me, thought I would throw it in any old how.



The main frame tubes are 1-1/8" dia and the middle bar is 3/4". all standard frames I have are 1" tubing and the middle bar is typically the same size.



The seatpost is also over sized measuring 15/16" dia.



The front hub has a 3/8" axle instead of a 5/16" axle and both wheels have over sized spokes.



The fork crown seems very beefy compared to a standard Pierce fork.



The fenders are also a little different as far as the profile and the steel seems a bit heaver as well.



The rear hub has a patent date of AUG, 24, 1908 and a 12 tooth sprocket.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 23, 2013)

One more thing is that the color seemed to be fairly standard as maroon. So the green might be a clue as the the year?


----------



## chitown (Feb 24, 2013)

Great bike! Very interesting little mystery with all the heavy duty parts and odd color and smaller diameter cross bar. Cool profile on the fenders too! No sign of any decals? Never seen a Pierce fork like that! Have fun riding her.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 24, 2013)

Are those the early clinchers or the Type H style single tube rims? They look all steel to me.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 24, 2013)

The rims are all steel and single tube only. I have a few sets of these rims and these seem to be slightly wider and beefier than the others.


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a gorgeous Pierce. I would love to have it in my collection. I have a mens and ladies Pierce in my stable and love them both. That 12 tooth rear sprocket has to be rare. I have never heard of a 12 tooth? 11 tooths were commonly used on girls bikes and juvenile bikes but the 12???


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 24, 2013)

You got me thinking on the 12 tooth so I recounted and it is 12 tooth. I had to take a shoe off so I could count that high. I might take it for a spin around the block today.


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 9, 2013)

*1929 Pierce*

Here's the bike in the ad shown, dates to 1929


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful motorbike.  I love the green color and heavy duty frame & parts.  Great find!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 9, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> Here's the bike in the ad shown, dates to 1929View attachment 87477View attachment 87478View attachment 87479




That is one nice ride. How do you like the cycle cross tires? I think they are fairly appropriate seeing how the roads back in the 20's would have been primitive at best. I found a set of those bars in my stash and one of the grips so I'm getting closer. I have discovered the front hub is just a beast and the paint is cleaning up very well. Also the rear seat and chain stays are beefed up as well. Crazy bike looks like it should have a motor on it and the green paint was never offered in any catalogs that I could find. One more thing, how did you date your bike?


----------



## GenuineRides (Apr 1, 2013)

The date was an educated guess from a couple of ads, a Pierce motor cycle co catalog (like the ads posted) rear Eclipse hub with side to side lettering, and serial number on top of crank hanger starting with 29 then a zero character.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 1, 2013)

That looks like a fun bike to wrench on. Someone took awfully good care of it

for you. I wish I had a saddle for it, that's a keeper.


----------

